# 10 Pounds Cheddar in the Smoker



## bill ace 350 (Dec 9, 2017)

5 pounds of Cabot Seriously Sharp and 5 pounds Cabot Extra Sharp in the smoker.

All three rows of the tray filled with 50/50 mix of hickory and apple.


----------



## hardcookin (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice batch of cheese!


----------



## griz400 (Dec 9, 2017)

Yep, nice looking batch ... send some down .... lol


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 9, 2017)

Lotta cheese getting smoked.
Gary


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 9, 2017)

Pulled from smoker, temps dropping quickly. Will rest in fridge tonight, give them a little more smoke tomorrow. Picking up a little color though.


----------



## idahopz (Dec 9, 2017)

I lived in Vermont when a kid, and the Cabot quickly became one of my favorite cheeses from anywhere in the world. I'm not familiar with Seriously Sharp - they did not have that version back in the day. Looks like you're working on a perfect batch


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 9, 2017)

i'm not sure if Seriously Sharp is sharper than Extra Sharp..... I carved an "x" in each block of extra sharp.... Will conduct an appropriate "sharpness" test!


----------



## tropics (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks good and should be ready for X-mas


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 10, 2017)

Looks like a full smoker of cheese you got going. If you get a chance you should try their pepper jack or horseradish cheese. I tried the seriously sharp once and it was good - just a little more crumbly in texture. 

Chris


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 10, 2017)

Your cheese looks great!
It took on some nice color!
I love the seriously sharp, I use it in ABT's.
Al


----------



## griz400 (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice extra large batch of cheese .. points to you


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 10, 2017)

Thanks everyone.

Had to change plans, couldn't put it back in smoker today, snowing too hard....

If we get some decent weather the next few days, I try again.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Dec 10, 2017)

tropics said:


> Looks good and should be ready for X-mas


Just noticed you'd served with 8th Engineers, 1CD.

I was with the 312th MI Bn, 1CD 86-89 and 93-97. ATe at the 8th Engineer Mess Hall many times... Great memories!


----------

